# Empire Builder On-Time Performance



## keysersoeze (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm thinking of taking the Empire Builder overnight from Minot ND to the Twin Cities in early October. 

The challenge - I'll be accompanying an elderly person with some medical conditions, and I'll have a four-hour window to get them to their destination. If the train is on time - or less than two hours late - we're golden. If we're late, we're totally screwed. 

So - does anyone have relatively recent on-time performance for the eastbound Empire Builder between Minot and the Cities? The most recent I could find in this forum after a (admittedly not well-informed) search was ten years ago. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 25, 2020)

You might try here






ASMAD - Amtrak Status Maps Archive Database - Search


ASMAD - Search Amtrak Delays | Amtrak Status Maps History and Archive Search



juckins.net










ASMAD - Amtrak Status Maps Archive Database - Charts of Historical Amtrak Train Average Delays


ASMAD - Amtrak Status Maps History and Archive



juckins.net


----------

